# Experience Medical Coder Seeking Remote Positions (CPC Certified SOON!)



## Misspianist43 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi, My name is Meghan Sosebee. I have 4 years of outpatient coding and billing experience, as well taking the CPC certification exam soon. I went to college 4 years ago, and have my associates degree in Medical Business Technology, which included multiple courses of billing, coding, insurances, and medical terminology and physiology. I am looking for remote coding and billing positions, as I am located in Georgia. I have attached my resume below. Thank you!


----------



## amneske (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------



## prasathvaiyapuri (Jan 24, 2022)

Opportunity available for Coders looking for short term remote contract for 6 months.


Job Description
We are looking for someone who can clean up coding for our benefit configuration and to verify against the new guidelines for 2022.


Experience with CPT, HCPCS, ICD-10 required

Coders with outpatient and inpatient experience preferred

Coders looking for short term contracts 6 months

3-4 Years of coding experience required

Pay Negotiable to market rate


Please reach out to the contact below with your latest resume. 

Primary Contact:
Lashonda Martin
LaShonda.Martin@clearspringhealthcare.com


----------

